# I want to improve in japanese slowly



## pauro08 (Apr 8, 2013)

私は日本語を連勝してと勉強しています！だから、教えてくださいね。　＜ーーーー　Please read and correct me please if I wrote this right. I want to slowly learn japanese both by writing and reading, so please reply in japanese and I will try to translate it by all means possible.　ありがとう御座います！


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Note that the forum rules specify that all posts must be made in English. I don't think bits of Japanese here and there for the purposes of discussing the sentences *in English* will matter but if you're trying to start an all-Japanese thread, be advised it will be deleted.


----------

